# Breaking in new aquarium



## CAgirl1214 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the site but I have a question I can't seem to find the answers to anywhere else. I just got an aquarium from a friend, I don't know the gallons but it's huge... anyway I already have 2 goldfish who have been living in a fish bowl sort of, I believe they're fantails and I was reading that I need to put a hardy fish in the tank for about a month before introducing the goldfish to the tank because they are not very sturdy and might die in the water if it hasn't gone through the cycling process. I read that I should use Rosy Barbs on one site but on another it said they might bite the goldfish, so I was thinking maybe Zebra Danios which I also read are hardy enough to break in a tank and also good tank mates but I'm not sure what to believe at this point. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As far as a fish to cycle with, Danios are the most commonly recommended. The thing about Goldfish however, not many recommend that you have any other type of fish in the tank with them. For one, they are big waste producers and get so large in size they end up bullying most other fish in the tank. If it were me, I'd just use the goldfish to cycle with as long as the tank isn't too small.

What are the measurements of your tank?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Measure your tank length, width, height and post it and someone will tell you how many gallons it is.

Zebra Danios are a hardy fish and some people use them for cycling with fish.

You MUST have a liquid test kit before starting to check your water parameters. Many here use the API Fresh Water Master kit.

Since you do not have any fish yet many people would recommend using the fishless cycling method. Even though Danios are hardy they will be stressed by ammonia and nitrites. Some may die. Stressed fish are also more susceptible to disease.

Follow the link below for information on the nitrogen cycle and how to do it.

The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle


----------



## CAgirl1214 (Feb 8, 2011)

rtbob said:


> Measure your tank length, width, height and post it and someone will tell you how many gallons it is.
> 
> Zebra Danios are a hardy fish and some people use them for cycling with fish.
> 
> ...


I think the tank is 25 gallons it is 30x12x16.5 i believe. Would it work if I used the rocks from my goldfish bowl? They aren't gravel they are like smooth glass stones and I just rinsed them off the other day and didn't put them back in the bowl because it broke so I have the fish in a temporary home. Otherwise I was thinking of using the pure ammonia, I really would rather not get any more fish I just thought I had to. Thanks for the advise.  I used to be horrible and kill all sorts of fish because I had no idea what i was doing and I think i replaced too much water at once too but I'm determined not to kill these 2.

Also, would it work if I used the Danio to cycle then moved it to a big fish bowl or something and put the goldfish in the aquarium?


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

Danios like a long tank and would suffer in a fish bowl. As others said I would cycle with the goldfish. The important thing is to get the test kit and be prepared to do frequent water changes to keep the ammonia down while the tank is cycling. Were you running any kind of filter on the bowl? You could hang that on the bigger tank to help build the good bacteria.


----------



## CAgirl1214 (Feb 8, 2011)

smurfette1175 said:


> Danios like a long tank and would suffer in a fish bowl. As others said I would cycle with the goldfish. The important thing is to get the test kit and be prepared to do frequent water changes to keep the ammonia down while the tank is cycling. Were you running any kind of filter on the bowl? You could hang that on the bigger tank to help build the good bacteria.


No the bowl was just for temporary. So if I put the goldfish into tap water aren't they going to die right away? That's what I'm afraid of if i cycle with them. I'm going today to buy a filter and all that but right nwo it's just a tank of tap water since last night.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Buy some water treatment like Seachem Prime to instantly remove chlorine/chloramine. This has nothing to do with the nitrogen cycle. Did you go to the link I provided you and read about the cycle?

Never keep any fish in a fishbowl.

From the measurements you provided the tank is 25 gallons. This is not a "huge" tank by any means. I would question if it is even big enough to properly house your gold fish throughout their life span.

I don't want to sound harsh. You have a lot of research ahead of you if you would like to provide your fish with a happy and healthy home.

The smooth stones can go in your new tank.


----------

